# Would You Spend Over 50K to Restore a Four Door?



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Who Says Four Doors Dont Get Full Restoration Love?

I guess if the Sentimental Value is there, Yes. But this person now wants to sale it at $59,000.*















































http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/cto/3037156239.html


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

youd figure for 60k it would come with a matching steering wheel, as for the guts:barf:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

firme parts car!!


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

hatas cant see him


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

60k parts car?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> youd figure for 60k it would come with a matching steering wheel, as for the guts:barf:





Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> firme parts car!!





913ryderWYCO said:


> 60k parts car?


hatters :nicoderm:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

For a 4-Door LMFAO


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER (Dec 8, 2006)

If I had that kinda money to play with I would put it into something older with four doors like a 30's or 40's bomb with suicide doors cause those are never played out most of the time you could get your money back or more when you sell it .


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

shit when looking at a loss like that id throw it in storage. be worth alot more in 20 years


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

If the perso likes the car than yeah but don't expect to get 2 door or convertible money for it when you try to sell it.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

60K for a candy cane taxi. NOPE!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> hatters :nicoderm:


i can sell a 93 caprice for that price to a trayvon but slapping dubteens on it and impala badges


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

i can see if it was a fully restored 1935-42 chevy,frame off restoration,accesories, ok but for a 4 door impala he is fuckin crazy.

some one change the dam channel ,that fucker watches too much barret jackson.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

crenshaw magraw said:


> i can see if it was a fully restored 1935-42 chevy,frame off restoration,accesories, ok but for a 4 door impala he is fuckin crazy.
> 
> some one change the dam channel ,that fucker* watches too much barret jackson*.


:werd:


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

lol @ these people saying he's crazy because it's a 4-Door, the motherfucker is crazy cause it just looks like complete shit. Never mind it that the paint job makes it look like the red is turning pink, What the fuck was he thinking going with that candy cane strip shit. Yeah it's fully restored but when it's been restored into shit, you pretty much force any buyer into having the paint job, interior redone.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

I don't like the striped interior..


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

Besides that not even restored to stock, that's custom interior, if you look at the original design the seats striping isn't as big nor as *****. That's complete shit, you' have to be some fucking mentally retarded idiot to think that shit is any good in shadow or light.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Courage said:


> Besides that not even restored to stock, that's custom interior, if you look at the original design the seats striping isn't as big nor as *****. That's complete shit, you' have to be some fucking mentally retarded idiot to think that shit is any good in shadow or light.


X2


----------



## 4061chevy (Mar 14, 2012)

I WOULD IF THAT'S THE CAR THAT I REALLY WANET FOR MY SELF I WOULD EVEN SPEND 100,000 IF I HAD IT ..........FOR RESALE 4DOOR ARE THE LEAST TO SELL FOR BIG BUCKS IN THAT MODEL NOW 30'S AND 40'S DIFFRENT STORY BELAIRS ...... BUT ANY CAR YOU BUY IF ITS FOR RESALE YOU WANT TO INVEST THE MINIMUM YOU CAN..... AND HOW MUCH YOU WANT TO SELL IT FOR YOU CAN ASK FOR A MILLION BUCKS DONT MEAN YOU GONA GET IT GOOD LUCK HOMIE


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

im playing, i cant hate on homeboys car, even tho i dont agree with the interior i cant knock anyone for trying he defenitely had some money put in on it and showed it love i can see it. not a 59g car, thats ragtop price. i wouldnt mind having it and redo the interior and roll it, but 59gs is not the right price. nice 9 tho


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

GALLO 59 said:


> im playing, i cant hate on homeboys car, even tho i dont agree with the interior i cant knock anyone for trying he defenitely had some money put in on it and showed it love i can see it. not a 59g car, thats ragtop price. i wouldnt mind having it and redo the interior and roll it, but 59gs is not the right price. nice 9 tho


:rofl::roflmao::bowrofl:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Bwahahahahahahaha!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Who Says Four Doors Dont Get Full Restoration Love?
> 
> I guess if the Sentimental Value is there, Yes. But this person now wants to sale it at $59,000.*
> 
> ...


doesn't even have a titty bar. :facepalm:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

GALLO 59 said:


>


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## mrholland (Nov 30, 2011)

I not an Impala expert, but I'll take a shot at this. The steering wheel appears to be out of a sport sedan model, which this car isn't and the ad says original 3.9L inline V6. Ahahahahahaaa, that's a very special engine. Maybe that's why it cost so much


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> i can sell a 93 caprice for that price to a trayvon but slapping dubteens on it and impala badges


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Atleast its not a flat top


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=130727117895&index=5&nav=SEARCH&nid=35148757682


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

:roflmao:


GALLO 59 said:


> im playing, i cant hate on homeboys car, even tho i dont agree with the interior i cant knock anyone for trying he defenitely had some money put in on it and showed it love i can see it. not a 59g car, thats ragtop price. i wouldnt mind having it and redo the interior and roll it, but 59gs is not the right price. nice 9 tho


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> i can sell a 93 caprice for that price to a trayvon but slapping dubteens on it and impala badges


:rofl:
:rofl:


GALLO 59 said:


> im playing, i cant hate on homeboys car, even tho i dont agree with the interior i cant knock anyone for trying he defenitely had some money put in on it and showed it love i can see it. not a 59g car, thats ragtop price. i wouldnt mind having it and redo the interior and roll it, but 59gs is not the right price. nice 9 tho


bwahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

LostInSanPedro said:


> shit when looking at a loss like that id throw it in storage. be a conversion in 20 years


fixt


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Skim said:


> fixt


hattin^


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> hattin^


qft - i hot i hot


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lone star said:


> Atleast its not a flat top


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Skim said:


> qft - i hot i hot


dont lie brah, u wanna buy this


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> dont lie brah, u wanna buy this


paypal sent


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

I'm sure there are people thinking why someone would put 20 k into a g body. The saying goes, to each is there own.


----------



## Mystro (Apr 30, 2008)

divine69impala said:


> I'm sure there are people thinking why someone would put 10 k into a g body. The saying goes, to each is there own.


fixt :happysad:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

divine69impala said:


> I'm sure there are people thinking why someone would put $20 into a g body. The saying goes, to each is there own.


10 for gas, 10 for :420:


----------



## nferno (Feb 27, 2005)

I would if it had sentimental value or it was all that was available. Got to be pillarless though.


----------



## dcairns (Jan 5, 2010)

I probably did (afraid to add it all up hno: ). But I have had it for 30 years and it is the first car I owned, so it has great sentimental value.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

GALLO 59 said:


> im playing, i cant hate on homeboys car, even tho i dont agree with the interior i can't
> knock anyone for trying he defenitely had
> some money put in on it and showed it love
> i can see it. not a 59g car, thats ragtop price.
> ...


LOL:rofl::roflmao::bowrofl:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

GROUNDSHAKER said:


> If I had that kinda money to play with I would put it into something older with four doors like a 30's or 40's bomb with suicide doors cause those are never played out most of the time you could get your money back or more when you sell it .


X4 only if it was a bomb.....


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

dcairns said:


> I probably did (afraid to add it all up hno: ). But I have had it for 30 years and it is the first car I owned, so it has great sentimental value.


If you keep OG then its cool but when you start to customize it then nah. Like that it looks perfect.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I wouldnt spend 50k on a 2 door.


----------



## picturemerollin123 (Aug 29, 2010)

dcairns said:


> I probably did (afraid to add it all up hno: ). But I have had it for 30 years and it is the first car I owned, so it has great sentimental value.


If you got sentimental value it could be priceless, but you wouldn't sell it if you had sentimental value. If I was a billionare and had money to throw away like that I'd give this guy the 59k for his red candy cane car just so I could tell him I'm going to throw this car in the garbage.


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

For that price it better have all matching numbers


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

OGJordan said:


> I wouldnt spend 50k on a 2 door.


:this:



ss63panic said:


> For that price it better have all matching numbers


:this:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

My 55 Chevy Gets No $$$$ Love at all and I've had it forever. 

I just drive it once in a while to work:



















:happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I'd drive a Cadillac but wouldn't spend much money on it


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> My 55 Chevy Gets No $$$$ Love at all and I've had it forever.
> 
> I just drive it once in a while to work:
> 
> ...


i would love to have a 55 or 57 four door sedan all stock hella clean with a 350 and 700r4 for the familia.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> i would love to have a 55 or 57 four door sedan all stock hella clean with a 350 and 700r4 for the familia.


Damn,

that's a good idea,

I have a 350 engine and tranny that I've been meaning to post on LIL to sale,

but might just swap the ol straight six on the 55 (along with its manual transmission) and swap the 350 combo.

:drama:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hell yeah, be rolling old school with the whole fam but flying down the fwy. Might be a good idea to get some seat belts put in though. I've always loved the 55 and 57 4 dr sedans. There's an all og red and white 57 a few cities away just sitting out in the sun, never moving I wouldn't Mind getting.


Aztlan_Exile said:


> Damn,
> 
> that's a good idea,
> 
> ...


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> Hell yeah, be rolling old school with the whole fam but flying down the fwy. Might be a good idea to get some seat belts put in though. I've always loved the 55 and 57 4 dr sedans. There's an all og red and white 57 a few cities away just sitting out in the sun, never moving I wouldn't Mind getting.


Yeah,

some people would rather let it rot than sale it (to some one who can actually drive it and enjoy it) SMH.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Saw this clean 4 door at the LA Car Show (September 2012):










Some one spent some real cheese on this 4-D

Over 50K? :dunno:


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

Fleetwood only


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:To each is own


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

A 4 door 1963 Lincoln Continental Convertible is what's up!


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

OGJordan said:


> I wouldnt spend 50k on a 2 door.


50k on anything thats not a house or any other entity to bring me a profit is Not whats up.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

My first ride had to be a 4 door, I always hated climbing out the back set through the front seat. Plus hatting to move closer to the steering wheel so someone could leave kinda sucked too.
I knew I'd be riding with fellow homeboys and the family. Heck the baddest most well know 4 doors are cop cars and gangster cars. I loved that look with 4 guys exiting the car all at once.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

TTT


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Who Says Four Doors Dont Get Full Restoration Love?
> 
> I guess if the Sentimental Value is there, Yes. But this person now wants to sale it at $59,000.*
> 
> ...


single stage resale red. Heard gas monkey built this!


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> 50k on anything thats not a house or any other entity to bring me a profit is Not whats up.


where do i click the like button at


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

supremes said:


> single stage resale red. Heard gas monkey built this!


Those gas Monkeys got a reality check when they took their buckets to the latest barrett jackson auction.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Didnt ASSMONKEY get over 40k for there so called restored 64 impala


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

brn2ridelo said:


> Didnt ASSMONKEY get over 40k for there so called restored 64 impala


Yeah but lost more than that on another build. 

Over all they only made a few thousands. 

Not the 10s of thousands they claim on each build.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Yeah but lost more than that on another build.
> 
> Over all they only made a few thousands.
> 
> Not the 10s of thousands they claim on each build.


That and its TV BS... they are making money off they side marketing they produce as a byproduct of their television show, we all know good and well there is little to no money in building and selling custom automobiles. 









and no Im not talking about the one off car that might have sold for x$ and you made a few Gs profit. Substantial revenue and exponential growth to build a large scale company would equal success, not a few grand per car that took several months to build.


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

Family owns a multi million dollar printing business. That's where the money comes from. Remember it's just a television entertainment show.


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

i would say u get half out of what you put into a car when it comes time to sell. unless you found some crazy rare car for cheap like 67 gt500 shelby that was sitting in some old ladies garage and she didnt know what she was sitting on. but most of the time you take a big loss


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

todo bien? :inout:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Hell no


----------



## EternalLowLife93 (May 15, 2014)

I would spent 60k on a impala period, muchless a 4DR. I love my 4drs,but thats a 15k dollar car at best. Beside it's not restored, its a mild custom. That interior looks like they raided Waldos closet. LOL


----------



## AZxMI (Jul 24, 2014)

to each their own, but lesson #1 is you rarely get back what you put into a car.


----------

